# training box



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

finally done! i started working this training box few week-ends back. took forever for this small project because i need to take care of my 3 boys at the same time. 24 x 15 x 10. im happy with the result.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks very nice...great work!! I like the pull pin release.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Man, you could sell those. Super nice! Is it heavy?


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

very nice! I like the floor, good idea


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

thats cool man


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job, the release pin reminds me of the hood pins on my first chevelle a 72.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a beginner question about your box. All the other boxes I have seen were cloth or dowels/cane. Yours are soild, whats the benifit of either open or solid?


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great work


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newtopidgeons said:


> I have a beginner question about your box. All the other boxes I have seen were cloth or dowels/cane. Yours are soild, whats the benifit of either open or solid?


the diff will be weight.. his will weigh more than the cloth ones.. but it will last longer.. as far as seeing out.. if your not taking them far it is ok.. but if they have to spend a good amount of time in the box they should beable to see out and even have water cups that can hook to the outside where they can stick their head out and drink.. I like the cloth sided extra tall so they can see out as well.. but one does need to be proud of the work put into that one shown.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Super nice training basket....Sell plans to Foy`s and make some money $$$$.....Alamo


----------



## theboss (Nov 29, 2009)

where did you get the material for the floor. What is it called ?


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

That's one nice looking basket. I really like the floor. No mess with shavings or paper.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

newtopidgeons said:


> I have a beginner question about your box. All the other boxes I have seen were cloth or dowels/cane. Yours are soild, whats the benifit of either open or solid?


i dont about that. what i did is bought some scrap woods from home depot for mostly .56 cents . the hardwares and dowels are new. the handle from jedds. recently, i drilled some holes to all sides.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

logangrmnr said:


> That's one nice looking basket. I really like the floor. No mess with shavings or paper.


thats right man. just put a new newspaper each time you used it.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

theboss said:


> where did you get the material for the floor. What is it called ?


the boss, i got the floor from jedds and usually use for breeding box. it got it from jedds but for sure all pigeon supplies has it.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Alamo said:


> Super nice training basket....Sell plans to Foy`s and make some money $$$$.....Alamo[/QU
> Alamo, it took me awhile to finish it because my two little ones (3 and 4 ) are sooo handful.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> the diff will be weight.. his will weigh more than the cloth ones.. but it will last longer.. as far as seeing out.. if your not taking them far it is ok.. but if they have to spend a good amount of time in the box they should beable to see out and even have water cups that can hook to the outside where they can stick their head out and drink.. I like the cloth sided extra tall so they can see out as well.. but one does need to be proud of the work put into that one shown.


hi spirit wings, i did some moification already by drilling holes to all sides, big enough to see the outside environment. about water and food, my birds are doing few miles but maybe i can do some more modifications.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

That is one nice training box. have you tried and see how many birds you can fit comfortably in it?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> Man, you could sell those. Super nice! Is it heavy?


doveone52, its not that heavy coz i used some light materials and i dont have that much birds in the frist place.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Looks very nice...great work!! I like the pull pin release.


thanks man.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

birdkeeper said:


> That is one nice training box. have you tried and see how many birds you can fit comfortably in it?


i can say 12-15 birds coz i copied the measurement that the pigeon supplies are selling.


----------

